#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианский юмор

## Аньезка

*ПАМЯТКА ПО ПРАВИЛЬНОМУ ОБЩЕНИЮ С ВЕГЕТАРИАНЦАМИ*

1. Узнав, что перед вами вегетарианец, с удивлением воскликните: "А что же ты тогда ешь?!"

2. Остроумно пошутите о том, что растения тоже живые, или о том, что он объедает животных, ну или на худой конец о том, что ваш собеседник вегетарианец не потому, что любит животных, а потому, что он ненавидит растения.

3. Если он заболеет, обязательно скажите, что это от того, что он не ест мясо. И не важно, простудился он или сломал руку.

4. Попытайтесь переубедить вегетарианца, используя оригинальные фразы: "Мужик должен есть мясо", "Животные созданы для того, чтобы их ели", "Без мяса люди умирают" и т.д.

5. Обязательно поясните, что нужно есть нормальную еду, а не траву.

6. Ненавязчиво поинтересуйтесь, перед тем как запить свой бургер колой, известно ли объекту, что вегетарианство вредно для здоровья.

7. Поинтересуйтесь - "А где ты берёшь белок?", "А недостающие аминокислоты?"

8. Повторяйте данные действия при каждой встрече с вегетарианцем.

Готово! Вы умны и оригинальны!

Нашла тут: http://green-cat.livejournal.com/828477.html

----------

Bob (05.07.2013), Hang Gahm (04.07.2013), Lion Miller (05.07.2013), Vladiimir (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (05.07.2013), Вова Л. (05.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Наталья (17.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013), Чиффа (05.07.2013)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Это никакой не юмор, а чистая правда. Мужчинам ещё говорят, что у вегетарианцев если не сейчас, то обязательно будет проблема с потенцией.

----------

Аньезка (05.07.2013), Джигме (19.07.2013), Наталья (17.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Bob

Чипсы отчаянно хрустят.  :Smilie:

----------

